# صنع خلية هيدروجين من بطارية السيارة



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا المخترع استخدم صندوق البطارية بعد تفريغه من الواح الرصاص 
ووضع الواح الاستانلس استيل 
معذرة لضيق الوقت لدى حتى يتم رفع الصور له 

رابط الفلم هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jTHoJ9tFRA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jTHoJ9tFRA&feature=related


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 أغسطس 2008)

HHO Six cell series electrolyzer

اسمه الفلم على يوتيوب
لانه استخدم ال 6 غرف بالبطارية


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (12 أغسطس 2008)

الجزء الاول 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8


الجزء الثانى والبابلر صمام الغاز 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqIClzw5MRI&feature=related



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqIClzw5MRI&feature=related




الجزء الثالث

توصيل الاواح

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYJmGQyfnl8


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخى بالله عليك لا تحرمنا من تجاربك 
اخى اريد ان ان اسالك سؤال انا استخدمه البور سبلاى لانتاج الهيدروجين وجربته بملعقتين والمسحوق اللى فى الماء بيكربونات اللصوديوم ولكن النتيجة مش كويسة ادوب اثاؤ لدخان ووفقاعات دقيقة ولم تنقل الى الخرطوم الموضل بفلتر 
اخى انا جاهز على اى خطة تقولها لى لانتاج الهيروجين ولكن بالبور سبلاى فانا لا املك غيرة الان 
قلى المطلوب عمله وكم كمية الهيدروجين التى ستنتجها هذة التجربة ولكن اتمنى ان تكون التجربة ببرطمان واحد ليس اكثر على الاقل فلا البداية من الان تستطع ان تعتبر نفسك مدرسى الخصوصى لانتاج الهيدروجين اما عن اجرك فخذة من رب العالمين فحسبك كرم ربى فإنى اظن به خيرا 
اخى بالله عليك لا تحرمنا منك ولا من تجاربك
ونحن هنا تلاميذك فسر على بركت الله انت فى المقدمه ونحن ورائك ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (13 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو انك متتقلش علينا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 أغسطس 2008)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخى بالله عليك لا تحرمنا من تجاربك
> اخى اريد ان ان اسالك سؤال انا استخدمه البور سبلاى لانتاج الهيدروجين وجربته بملعقتين والمسحوق اللى فى الماء بيكربونات اللصوديوم ولكن النتيجة مش كويسة ادوب اثاؤ لدخان ووفقاعات دقيقة ولم تنقل الى الخرطوم الموضل بفلتر
> اخى انا جاهز على اى خطة تقولها لى لانتاج الهيروجين ولكن بالبور سبلاى فانا لا املك غيرة الان
> قلى المطلوب عمله وكم كمية الهيدروجين التى ستنتجها هذة التجربة ولكن اتمنى ان تكون التجربة ببرطمان واحد ليس اكثر على الاقل فلا البداية من الان تستطع ان تعتبر نفسك مدرسى الخصوصى لانتاج الهيدروجين اما عن اجرك فخذة من رب العالمين فحسبك كرم ربى فإنى اظن به خيرا
> ...





ارفع لى صورة التجربه واعطيك التعديل و كيف يمكنك زيادة كفائتها

وجرب مسحوق الخبيز = البيكنج بودر الذى يباع بالسوبر ماركت ستجده افضل 

البورسبلاى سيعطيك فى حدود لتر غاز بالدقيقة لانه بيفصل بسرعة واقصي خرج له 10 امبير وبعدها بيفصل 

اطلع على تلك التجربة
الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91461-4.html
وبالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (16 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ساصور لك التجربة فى اقرب وقت وشكرا على اهتمامك بينا ولو ممكن تعطينى تلفونك الشخصى او *****ك
وهذان موقعان هدية منى لك ولاخواننا ارجو استخدامهم فى الحلال 
وهما للاتصال المجانى باى مكان الا دول قليله والله اعلم وعلى فكرة مجربة 
www.voixio.com
www.calleasy.com
الموقع الاول تتكلم منه بالميك والثانى يربط التلفونين ببعض


----------



## osame (23 يونيو 2009)

تسلم یا اخوان
قانون حفض طاقه‌ لنیوتن غلط 100% ،لا تخافو من هذه‌ قانون السخیف.اذا کانت صحیح فمن این جاء الطاقة
الهائله‌ لنشوء الکون؟ .هذه القانون لعلماء تقلیدیون.


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## esa530 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا عايز دائرة رنين ممكن حد يقولى بتتباع فين فى مصر


----------

